
Why Elon Musk Thinks We're in a Computer Simulation. In Comics – Vox - hmppark7
http://getliner.com/2ycFd?hacker=true
======
hmppark7
It seems that Elon Musk believes in three possible outcomes: Future humans are
not interested in building ancestor simulations, future humans go extinct
before ancestor simulations, or we are in ancestor simulations. Despite being
a terrible game, No Man's Sky does show how vast a digital world can be. Are
we living in a simulation? If do find our simulation predicament, what can we
do about it?

~~~
T-A
I wonder how irritated I would be if I were Bostrom and I kept seeing this

 _This paper argues that at least one of the following propositions is true:
(1) the human species is very likely to go extinct before reaching a
“posthuman” stage; (2) any posthuman civilization is extremely unlikely to run
a significant number of simulations of their evolutionary history (or
variations thereof); (3) we are almost certainly living in a computer
simulation._

[1] being attributed to Musk. Then again, since Bostrom himself is in the
business of recycling old SciFi ideas and presenting them as his own, I
suppose there is some poetic justice to the whole sorry spectacle.

[1] [http://www.simulation-argument.com/](http://www.simulation-argument.com/)

~~~
devnonymous
...and it's not just about the simulation argument the whole
AI/Superintelligence doomsday scenario as well.

